# Zebra pleco fry!



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a couple pics of some of my fry. The fish in the pics are 1/4" to 3/4".
















There's a couple petricola fry in the pics as well


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Hope to be able to take pics like that soon too. Only have 2 zebras and I'm not sure if they are boy and girl or both the same sex. Both are still too small to tell. Are you selling any of these fry? I would love to buy 3 more. Let me know if you would be interested in selling some.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

They are real beauties! Good luck with them! :wink:


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

those look really cool, howd you get them ?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Garfieldnfish,
They are all sold, or being traded for other fish. I hope to have more fry soon. Shoot me an e-mail, or PM if you want to get on the waiting list.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I want one!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Were they hard to breed? How long till they become of descent size?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

how much do zebra plecos usually go for??? what tank size do they need???


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

by the way congrats on your fry, they look awesome :wink:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Heh... The Zebra plecos I've seen for sale have all gone for around $100-$130 or so, for a single fish.

I'd love to have one or two, but the prices are insane!

If I could pay that much for fish, I'd be in the saltwater section...

Congratulations on the fry! I hope you make a heck of a lot of money on them while you flood the market so the prices will go down. Maybe by next year they'll be a little cheaper and I can pick up a few...


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

100-130$$$$$$$$$$?????? GOOD GRIEF


----------

